# Using a VPN, Skype & Dubai TV



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi All

Just wondering do any of you use a VPN? If so what do you recommend? Also is it illegal to use a VPN or Skype to call your country of origin? Has anyone had any problems using a VPN or Skype with the authorities? Also what is the local TV like is there anything for British Ex-pats to watch any movies, soaps access to BBC news channels etc?

Thanking you all in advance.

Stimpy


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Stimpy1973 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wondering do any of you use a VPN? If so what do you recommend? Also is it illegal to use a VPN or Skype to call your country of origin? Has anyone had any problems using a VPN or Skype with the authorities? Also what is the local TV like is there anything for British Ex-pats to watch any movies, soaps access to BBC news channels etc?
> 
> ...


VPNs are not allowed, but widely used. See VPN thread at the top of the main page.

Skype to Skype on home broadband works. To be safe ensure you have it installed prior to coming. The website is haphazardly blocked.

Tv is crap in my opinion. There is some good stuff but it is repeated often, sometimes several times in a 24 hour period. I mainly use torrents and get most of the UK tv shows that way.

Tv and broadband is expensive here. Take a look at du.ae for an idea...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Just wanted to add that the skype site has been unblocked .. dunno for how long though


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Stimpy1973 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wondering do any of you use a VPN? If so what do you recommend? Also is it illegal to use a VPN or Skype to call your country of origin? Has anyone had any problems using a VPN or Skype with the authorities? Also what is the local TV like is there anything for British Ex-pats to watch any movies, soaps access to BBC news channels etc?
> 
> ...


Filmon streams live UK TV channels and also BBC News 24. FOC in standard definition. Used it for a while and seems pretty stable even when you get slow connections. No VPN required for the service.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Conflicting reports at the moment about Skype.

Both Etisalat and Du seem to have lifted their restrictions on Skype, yet the TRA are saying that it is still blocked as neither of the telecoms operators have applied to unblock Skype. 

Just got to wait now and see if they do the same for Viber and FaceTime


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> Conflicting reports at the moment about Skype.
> 
> Both Etisalat and Du seem to have lifted their restrictions on Skype, yet the TRA are saying that it is still blocked as neither of the telecoms operators have applied to unblock Skype.
> 
> Just got to wait now and see if they do the same for Viber and FaceTime


I used Skype the other day to call a home phone in the US, no issue with my Du home internet. I have also never had an issue from my home using Facetime. No work around needed.

I use a Slingbox to watch US TV here and it works very well, but the Slingbox is sitting in a home with very good internet. I had it for a while on a TV with just DSL and it was watchable but not very good. No work around needed.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

FaceTime doesn't show up on my iPad. Can't download it as as a standalone app. I believe, could be wrong, that the OS has been modified to work here, hence no FT


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Correct, facetime has been removed from Apple products if bought in the UAE.
download before you go out there.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

As far as I know you can't 'download' Facetime, it's either pre-installed on a device or it's not. So you need to buy a device that's an import from the US or Europe, not a UAE destined one.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> FaceTime doesn't show up on my iPad. Can't download it as as a standalone app. I believe, could be wrong, that the OS has been modified to work here, hence no FT


Probably coded by the model number, I waited to do an upgrade to my iPhone while I was in the US and it still didn't show up.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Any iPad over Ipad 1 has facetime.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

norampin said:


> Any iPad over Ipad 1 has facetime.


Not when bought in the UAE.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry, thats what i meant.

But i confirmed that in the previous post.



norampin said:


> Correct, facetime has been removed from Apple products if bought in the UAE.
> download before you go out there.


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ogri750 said:


> Conflicting reports at the moment about Skype.
> 
> Both Etisalat and Du seem to have lifted their restrictions on Skype, yet the TRA are saying that it is still blocked as neither of the telecoms operators have applied to unblock Skype.
> 
> Just got to wait now and see if they do the same for Viber and FaceTime


Found this on Reuters news site if it helps

Etisalat unblocks Skype | ITWeb


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Stimpy1973 said:


> Found this on Reuters news site if it helps
> 
> Etisalat unblocks Skype | ITWeb


Yup but thats the point...
The networks have TRA havent


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

BlackBerry Playbook also has similar app like Facetime and it is not blocked, perhaps no one noticed it since it is not that popular. It works very well with the WiFi.

Also, BlackBerry released BBM Voice with their 7.1 version last year which has voice call feature over Wifi. 

I am not sure if these features are blocked on the Playbook and BB sold in UAE.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys, please dont mention the names of VOIP / VPN services on the public boards, as they are technically illegal. Discussions about apps etc is fine but the specific services should be mentioned only via private messages ...


----------

